# Coyote with a Bow (warning graphic!)



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

So the other day while out bear hunting, we stopped and was glassing a hillside. While glassing some coyotes started to howl. They kept it up for a good 10 to 15 min. So I decided to try and close in on them and see if they would responded to a call. 
I had my bow and a distress call. We went over a little ridge toward the coyotes and as we were coming down the other side we saw three coyotes playing in a little opening. There were deer everywhere and every step we took some would take off running. We thought for sure the coyotes would think something was up, but they just stayed out in the opening playing.
Well we found a tree and sat down by it. I nocked an arrow and then blew on my call for maybe 3 seconds and very lightly. The coyotes turned toward us and started running our direction. They were at about 500 yards and I could see they were going to close that distance in a hurry. I dropped the call and hooked up my release. The coyotes got to about 150 yards and started to slow up. My cousin saw I couldn't call again and started lip squeeking and they picked up the pace again. 
I drew back as they went behind a tree and when the came out one was at 30 yards and I placed my pin on him, but before I could release another came around it and up to about 8 yards! I moved to it and released. As you can see it was a pretty good shot. Hard to miss when they are that close! :mrgreen: 
First bow kill on a coyote so I was pretty excited. Normally I don't hunt this time of year but couldn't resist it when they sing to you like that. Luckly it was a male so no pups will go without a mom.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Hahaha, awesome!! Congrats.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like the poor thing had a horrible head ache. Probably what he died from. Looks like you did him a favor!


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

That's some good shootin' Mike.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Awsome. 8)


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

That's about as "right between the eyes" as you can get.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice shot. It is not an easy task to get one with a bow. Usually they will bust you before you get the shot. I would like to get one myself.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

reb8600 said:


> Nice shot. It is not an easy task to get one with a bow. Usually they will bust you before you get the shot. I would like to get one myself.


The whole thing went down in like 2 minutes. I thought for sure they would of seen me draw but they must of been hungry.


----------



## freedomcell (Nov 8, 2010)

Nice shot!


----------



## dark_cloud (Oct 18, 2010)

Nice shot.....I got one just like it. Mine was eating my deer when I got to it. Nocked an arrow and let it fly at 20 yards. That coyote died on top of the deer. The only one I have ever even shot at with my bow. I think it was all luck, but I will take it.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Ouch!


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

That's got to be one of the most awesome shots I've seen in a long time! Good job!


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

stimmie78 said:


> That's got to be one of the most awesome shots I've seen in a long time! Good job!


+1 Someday I hope to duplicate it. Did you get your bear?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Not yet, one more weekend though.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Good luck with finding one, I don't think you will have a problem with the shot


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

I am impressed. Nice shot.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Well done! That must have been quite the rush!

Good luck on t=your last week of bear hunting!


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

That is bad a $ $!


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

Sawweet


----------



## flyfitch (Sep 22, 2007)

"Sorry about your head man...but that was awesome"


----------

